
Show HN: Cedreo – How to create floor plans and 3D renderings in a few clicks - cedreo
https://cedreo.com/en/
======
melicerte
The sign up process does not work as far as I can tell (ubuntu 16.04 LTS +
Firefox 66.0.2). It stop after clicking the signup button.

~~~
cedreo
Hi there,

Thank you for your feedback. Could you please provide us with more details so
we can help you? Here is the link to our contact form:
[https://cedreo.com/en/contact-us/](https://cedreo.com/en/contact-us/) We will
get back to you as soon as possible.

Best, Matt from CEDREO

------
bedros
there's no pricing, any indication on how much it costs to use it

~~~
melicerte
It seems to be free until May[1]. But you are right that there are no
indication of what it will later cost.

[1] [https://cedreo.com/en/offer/](https://cedreo.com/en/offer/)

